# επίταξη και επιστράτευση



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

Τώρα το άκουσα, αλλά βλέπω ότι είναι διαδεδομένο:
_η επίταξη των απεργών_

Απ' όσο ξέρω, η επίταξη γίνεται σε περιουσία και υπηρεσίες, δεν επιτάσσονται άνθρωποι. Στην περίπτωση των οδηγών μπορούμε να έχουμε πολιτική επιστράτευση ή επίταξη των (προσωπικών) υπηρεσιών τους.

YA 37269/3545/28.7.2010
Επίταξη των προσωπικών υπηρεσιών των ανά την Χώρα ιδιοκτητών και των οδηγών των φορτηγών δημόσι­ας χρήσης αυτοκινήτων και των βυτιοφόρων μετα­φοράς υγρών καυσίμων.
http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/index/circular/11396


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Απ' όσο ξέρω, η επίταξη γίνεται σε περιουσία και υπηρεσίες, δεν επιτάσσονται άνθρωποι.


Επίταξη γίνεται και στο μεταξύ των δύο, δηλ. στα ζώα, π.χ. στον πόλεμο τα μουλάρια. :)
Ποια είναι όμως _πρακτικά_ η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην επίταξη των προσωπικών υπηρεσιών τους και των ίδιων;


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

Στο πρακτικό επίπεδο έχω άλλα, σοβαρότερα, προβλήματα. Ας πούμε, αν 10.000 φορτηγατζήδες αρνηθούν να τους επιτάξουν τις υπηρεσίες, θα γίνουν δίκες με 10.000 κατηγορούμενους που θα πάνε φυλακή ή θα τους αφαιρεθούν οι άδειες;

Σε γλωσσικό επίπεδο, έκανα την παρατήρηση ότι σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που άκουσα ότι επιτάσσεται _άνθρωπος_. Γίνεται ένα με τα μουλάρια;


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2010)

Πάντως κάποιοι απ' αυτούς είπαν "ας μας επιτάξουν τα αυτοκίνητα, αλλά ας ψάξουν να βρουν οδηγούς. Εμείς δεν πάμε." Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ιδιοκτήτη που θα άφηνε την περιουσία του (εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ) σε οδηγό που δεν τον γνωρίζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2013)

Πάντως (για να ανανεώσουμε το νήμα), στο ΛΚΝ υπάρχει και η σημασία της επίταξης της προσωπικής εργασίας:

*επίταξη η* [epítaksi] Ο33 : διοικητική πράξη συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένη με την οποία το κράτος παίρνει προσωρινά ορισμένα ιδιωτικά αγαθά και τα χρησιμοποιεί με σκοπό την αντιμετώπιση έκτακτων αναγκών: _Αποφασίστηκε η ~ των φορτηγών και η επιστράτευση των οδηγών τους. Στρατιωτικές επιτάξεις,_ που γίνονται από τις στρατιωτικές αρχές σε καιρό επιστράτευσης και ιδίως πολέμου. _~ φορτηγών ζώων / αυτοκινήτων / κτιρίων. ~ τροφίμων_, υποχρεωτική παράδοσή τους στο στρατό.* ~ πολιτών*, για υποχρεωτική εργασία.


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2013)

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης που έχω (3η έκδοση) δεν αναφέρει επίταξη προσώπων, μόνο πραγμάτων. Ίσως όμως η 4η έκδοση (πού είσαι Ζαζ;) να έχει συμπληρώσει τον ορισμό.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2013)

Και η 4η έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ διακρίνει την _επιστράτευση _(για πρόσωπα) από την _επίταξη _(για πράγματα).


----------



## sarant (Jan 25, 2013)

Στην πραγματικότητα, ο ν. 3536/2007 δεν προβλέπει "πολιτική επιστράτευση" αλλά "πολιτική κινητοποίηση" και "επίταξη προσωπικών υπηρεσιών".


----------



## Palavra (Jan 25, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ, διάβασα τον τίτλο του νήματος χτες και θαύμασα τα αντανακλαστικά του Nickel, αλλά μόλις σήμερα συνειδητοποίησα ότι επρόκειτο περί ζμπρωξ και ότι το νήμα υπάρχει από το 2010. Όχι, παίζουμε!


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> στο ΛΚΝ υπάρχει και η σημασία της επίταξης της προσωπικής εργασίας:
> 
> *επίταξη η* [...] * ~ πολιτών*, για υποχρεωτική εργασία.



Καλημέρα. Αν ήταν από τότε γνωστό το «λάθος» στο ΛΚΝ, σημαίνει ότι θεώρησαν τη χρήση αρκετά διαδεδομένη και λογική ώστε να τη βάλουμε στο λεξιλόγιό μας με τις ευλογίες τους. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι έτοιμοι οι νομικοί να γράψουν για «επίταξη των απεργών», αλλά δεν τους ρώτησε ο κόσμος.

Ας δούμε τι θα γράψουν και στου Σαραντάκου σήμερα:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/01/25/epitaksi/


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 25, 2013)

Σε κάποιο σκληρό κι απάνθρωπο σύμπαν (ελπίζω μακρινό), μπορεί και να υπάρξει επίταξη προσώπου. Προς το παρόν πορευόμαστε μ' αυτά που ξέραμε κι επισημαίνει κι ο sarant, εκτός κι αν έχουμε βάσιμους λόγους να πιστεύουμε ότι επίκειται άμεση επαναφορά του θεσμού της δουλείας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2013)

Από τα διάφορα γλωσσικά που γράφτηκαν αυτές τις μέρες σε σχέση με την _επίταξη_, αποσπώ από χτεσινό κείμενο του Παντελή Μπουκάλα την ενδιαφέρουσα αλλαγή που φαίνεται ότι έγινε στον ορισμό της λέξης ανάμεσα στην πρώτη και τη δεύτερη έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ:

Εκ του αποτελέσματος, πάντως, εικάζεται ότι και όσοι πήραν την απόφαση και όσοι τους πρόσφεραν τη μιντιακή υποστήριξή τους, υιοθέτησαν την ερμηνεία του λήμματος «επίταξη» από το Λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη: *«Συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένη επιστράτευση ατόμων ή κατάληψη ιδιοκτησίας για την εξυπηρέτηση στρατιωτικών ή κοινωνικών αναγκών σε περίπτωση εκτάκτου ανάγκης»*. Αντίθετα, δεν έλαβαν υπόψη τους όσα λέει το Λεξικό Δημητράκου: «Η υπό του κράτους εν καιρώ επιστρατεύσεως αυθαίρετος κατάληψις κινητής ή ακινήτου ιδιοκτησίας, επί αποζημιώσει του ιδιοκτήτου» κτλ. Μάλιστα δανείστηκαν την ερμηνεία από την πρώτη έκδοση του Λεξικού Μπαμπινιώτη, διότι στη δεύτερη έκδοσή του η επίταξη δεν σημαίνει πια επιστράτευση προσώπων αλλά αφορά μόνο πράγματα: *«Η με μονομερή πράξη της Διοίκησης στέρηση της χρήσης και της κάρπωσης του πράγματος από τον ιδιοκτήτη του η οποία έχει προσωρινό μόνο χαρακτήρα [και γίνεται για την ικανοποίηση έκτακτης και άμεσης δημόσιας ανάγκης:* _επίταξη ξενοδοχείων για τη στέγαση σεισμοπλήκτων_]» κτλ. Δηλαδή δεν έχουμε πλέον λεξικογραφική εξίσωση της επίταξης (πραγμάτων) με την επιστράτευση (προσώπων).


----------

